# +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بطريقه مضمونه ومجرباها بنفسى
*حمل الملف ده من هنا حجمه 1 كيلو بايت بس
1-قم بوضع الملف المرفق "ChangeWinXPKey.vbs" فى الويندوز
داخل القرص سي على اساس ان الويندوز فى القرص سى

2-من قائمة Start اختار Run
اطبع الامر ده او اكتبه فى المستطيل
واضغط اوكى*
c:\ChangeWinXPKey.vbs RRPRW-V9GTD-8YV6K-KP64X-VM9MG​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

NOT WORKING
IT DEPENDS ON UR VERSION OF GenuineCheck.exe
I DOWNLOADED V1.7.36 AND I DIDN'T WORK WITH IT


----------



## in_god_i_trust (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

الناس في ميكروسوفت مش ناميين


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

hii mohraeel it didnt work wz me 2 i dont know why ..............did it realy done wz u


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

شغال يا جدعان فيه ايه 
عرفتو منين انه مش شغال 
انا عملت المطلوب ودلوقتى بسطب ميديا بلير 11 
يعنى مظبوط 
لكن مش هجازف بالابديت من مايكروسوفت علشان خربو ليا النسخه قبل كدة ​


----------



## mohraeel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

شغال عادى و عملت كل التحديثات من ميكروسوفت
مش عارفه ليه مش شغال معاكم
هو ده لويندوز xp sp2 بس تقريبا​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

انا نافعنى اوى الموضوع ده اصلى كل يوم بسطب نسخه وبحتاج للويندوز ميديا 11 :t33:


----------



## noraa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

طيب  دة ينفع  لو انا عندىو يندوز فى 32 ملف متدمر


----------



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

*الرابط تم حذفه وقد ارفقته فى الرد الحالى لى *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## mohraeel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اجعل الويندوز اصلى ويقبل التحديث بخطوتين))+*

ميرسى لمروركم الجميل ويارب تفيدكم
شكرا ليك يا oesi_no على تجديدك للرابط ربنا يبارككم​​


----------

